# solenoid clicks but motor does not run..?



## LILsnowblazer (Jan 2, 2010)

When I hit the switch on my controler the solenoid clicks but the motor on my meyer e47 does not receive power...is the solenoid bad?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

probably bad connection. take a pair of jumper cables and go from the battery + - to the motor power stud and the motor case. if the motor won't run, its bad.


----------



## LILsnowblazer (Jan 2, 2010)

The motor runs when I do that.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad connection. yes i am positive. check the negative while your at it.

now provide only ground and see if that cures it. if no provide only positive.


----------



## LILsnowblazer (Jan 2, 2010)

no lead;939133 said:


> bad connection. yes i am positive. check the negative while your at it.
> 
> now provide only ground and see if that cures it. if no provide only positive.


Bad connection where?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

between pos and neg posts on batt. or bat to solenoid or solenoid to grill plug. loosen all connections if possible, clean, grease and retighten.

apply only ground to the pump and see what happens.


----------



## LILsnowblazer (Jan 2, 2010)

I cleaned up all of my connections and hooked everything back uo but the solenoid still clicks ad I stillhave no power =/


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

Go get a volt meter, put one lead on the post on the solenoid coming from the battery and the other on the post going to the motor, read the voltage, should be close to what you have at the battery. Then energize the solenoid with the leads still connected across the solenoid, if it still reads battery voltage you have a bad solenoid, in a perfect world, it'll go to zero if the solenoid is good, in a less than perfect world you'll get a slight voltage reading, the higher the voltage reading across the terminals on the solenoid with it energized the worse the contact connections inside.


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

could be a bad solenoid had that happen with my minute mount


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's what his problem is, the only other thing it might be is a ground problem. If he checks it like in the above post it'll tell him the condition of the solenoid and contacts inside the solenoid..If it's a ground problem, he can put one lead of the Volt meter on the Ground post on the battery and the other to the frame of the motor, when he energizes the solenoid if it reads much voltage over 1/2 volt he has a bad ground. I just had a buddy pick me up a spare solenoid, very Heavy Duty, $70 worth, 100% duty rated for 170 amps. I'm going to wire it right beside my OEM type, when the OEM quits I'll just change the wires from OEM to the new one.


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

nice good thinking


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I try to learn from others misfortunes. I plowed for my buddy and the same thing bit him, sitting loosing $150-$200 an hour, a $70 solenoid get's real cheap. He just bought a box of 'em.


----------



## highclimber604 (Dec 16, 2009)

TheEquineFencer;940704 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what his problem is, the only other thing it might be is a ground problem. If he checks it like in the above post it'll tell him the condition of the solenoid and contacts inside the solenoid..If it's a ground problem, he can put one lead of the Volt meter on the Ground post on the battery and the other to the frame of the motor, when he energizes the solenoid if it reads much voltage over 1/2 volt he has a bad ground. I just had a buddy pick me up a spare solenoid, very Heavy Duty, $70 worth, 100% duty rated for 170 amps. I'm going to wire it right beside my OEM type, when the OEM quits I'll just change the wires from OEM to the new one.


AGREED!! One time in a pinch my buddys solenoid went on him, middle of the night, so i ran home and took the one off my Craftsman Lawn tractor(used to crank over the starter) just to get him through the night. worked the rest of the storm no problems! couldnt believe it. after the storm, he upgraded to the HD soly you are talking about.


----------

